# Lahnhöhenweg Wetzlar -> Limburg



## s-geronimo (30. Dezember 2013)

Servus zusammen,

Ich hatte die Frage schon in meinem Heimatforum (Westerwald) gestellt und leider keine Antwort erhalten. War vielleicht die falsche Region ;-D


Frage zum Lahnhöhenweg Wetzlar -> Limburg
(das Gebiet Limburg-Lahnstein ist beidseitig bekannt und gehört zu meinem Bike-Revier  )

Welcher Weg ist für MTB interessanter? Westerwald- oder Taunusseite?
(Je nachdem könnte in Wetzlar auch die Seite gewechselt werden....)

Jetzt kommt natürlich die berechtigte Frage : "Was ist für Dich interessanter?"

Der Weg soll möglichst wenig Asphalt-Anteil haben. Das steht schon mal an erster Stelle 
Ansonsten zählen Landschaft und Trails.

Ich weiß das die Frage nicht leicht zu beantworten ist, aber lasst mal hören warum ihr welche Seite bevorzugt.

Gruß
Geronimo


----------



## 4l3x (13. Januar 2014)

Du könntest zwischendrin immer die Seiten wechseln und zB über Solms hoch nach Braunfels über den Flugplatz danach durch den Schlossgarten nach Weilburg, entweder direkter weg, oder über Tiefenbach Selters..
Von Weilburg dann über Odersbach den Lahnhöhenweg und von Aumenau aus auf der rechten Seite bis Runkel den Lahnwanderweg.. gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Unter http://www.lahnwanderweg.com/ kannst du dir die Wanderkarte für die Region holen - die Wege sind alle neu eingerichtet und bestens Beschildert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (13. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank!
Da habe ich schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt.
Den Streckenvorschlag werde ich mir mal ansehen. Wenn ich noch Fragen habe melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## haubert (9. Februar 2014)

Ab Runkel solltest du aber wieder die Seite wechseln.


----------



## s-geronimo (9. Februar 2014)

Die bisherige Planung sieht vor von Weilburg bis Balduinstein auf der Taunusseite zu fahren.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre sieht es dann so aus das wir den Lahnwanderweg meiden.


----------



## haubert (13. Februar 2014)

Spätestens ab Aumenau solltest du bis zum Campingplatz bei Arfurt auf der Westerwaldseite des "L" fahren danach den Berg fast bis hoch und dann links auf den "S1" der in Weiten Teilen gleich mit dem "L" läuft bis Runkel. Dann Seite wechseln, über die alte Brücke zur Taunusseite richtung Ortsausgang Runkel Richtung Enerich halten und vor dem Ortsausgangsschild von Runkel rechts in den "L" bis Enerich Dort Weiter den "L" über Eschhofen nach Limburg


----------



## s-geronimo (14. Februar 2014)

Danke für den detaillierten Tip; werde ich mir ansehen!


----------

